# WR 7.08 Tribute



## wk (Dec 10, 2009)

We got nothing better to do during gathering. lol


----------



## joey (Dec 10, 2009)

haha I like it!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 10, 2009)

Why is there a MEGAMINX in the picture?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 10, 2009)

Haha, nice! 

At WC I started a 4x4 solve (not official one), failed at centers, stopped... and Got 7.08 ^^
Maarten was the only one who applauded


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 10, 2009)

I think I saw this one on facebook, but I didn't take a closer look at it. It's hilarious!!!


----------



## Jani (Dec 10, 2009)

LOL!!!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 10, 2009)

*7* timers for *7*.08. I like it

IF this WR will ever get broken I don't think 7 timers will be needed anymore.


----------



## wk (Dec 10, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> *7* timers for *7*.08. I like it
> 
> IF this WR will ever get broken I don't think 7 timers will be needed anymore.



IF the WR is broken, it can be anywhere from 7.00 to 7.07. If so, 7 timers are still needed. 

p.s. 7 timers are all we had that time. Coincidentally 7 (rounded from 7.08) timers for 7.08 seconds.


----------



## Toad (Dec 10, 2009)

I love it


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 10, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Why is there a MEGAMINX in the picture?



actually, it's a mf8 megaminx.


----------



## Dene (Dec 11, 2009)

When I saw the title to this thread I was getting ready to flame someone, but like everyone else I have to say that this is epic! Well done!


----------



## Neutrals01 (Dec 11, 2009)

it started when one of us wanted to get 60.00 secs sharp..then later we did 1.00 secs...and someone said we should try to get 7.08 sharp..haha


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 11, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Why is there a MEGAMINX in the picture?
> ...



So what? It's still a megaminx.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice times of day/dates on the stackmats. o_0


----------



## wk (Dec 11, 2009)

Neutrals01 said:


> it started when one of us wanted to get 60.00 secs sharp..then later we did 1.00 secs...and someone said we should try to get 7.08 sharp..haha



Proud to be that someone. 



Lt-UnReaL said:


> Nice times of day/dates on the stackmats. o_0



Nice observation.


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 11, 2009)

thank you for uploading this, WK.
I don't even remember which timer is mine...


----------



## mazei (Dec 11, 2009)

My minx!!

Busted reset button is mine.


----------



## Neutrals01 (Dec 11, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Nice times of day/dates on the stackmats. o_0


Year..
09,06,06,09,06,09,06..

guess the time


----------



## wk (Dec 11, 2009)

Mine has to be the one with 01-01-2006 (bottom most). Timer reset earlier that day. lol


----------



## Dene (Dec 12, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Nice times of day/dates on the stackmats. o_0



Do you actually bother to set yours properly? I used to, but then got sick of doing it every time I have to change a battery.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 12, 2009)

Great tribute.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the tribute and everything, but my 7.08 WR was broken by Oliver. Sorry


----------



## Toad (Dec 12, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Thanks for the tribute and everything, but my 7.08 WR was broken by Oliver. Sorry



I actually thought of this and internally lolled... So glad you said it


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 12, 2009)

I tried stopping mine at 7.08. It's hard. I got 7.09 once haha.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Thanks for the tribute and everything, but my 7.08 WR was broken by Oliver. Sorry



I just stopped mine at 6.93


----------

